# "What is VPN, whats the use, how to use it"



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

What is VPN in winxp? 
For what do we have to use VPN?
How do we start using this VPN?

Tutorials would be helpful..

Thanks in advance

:4-thatsba


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

VPN is a virtual private network. Most companies now-a-days use it. It can be used for many reasons. Basically what is does is it connects you to your companies intranet while away from the office. It will allow you to access your exchange server and intranet sites from anywhere with an internet connection. (however some hotels will have the tunnels blocked) It will also allow you to remote desktop into servers and desktops away from the office. What kind of network are you running? If you have an ISA server they work great for VPN. If not you will need to make sure your firewall and ISP support the routes.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

Any tutorials???


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

coolday said:


> What is VPN in winxp?


The VPN in WinXP is just the client end. You will need a VPN server to connect the WinXP to.

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/isa/2004/technologies/vpn.mspx
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/network/vpn/default.mspx
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/isa/2006/vpn.mspx

VPN is not restricted to microsoft products. You can buy VPN appliances to allow client access or site to site VPN connections.

http://www.sonicwall.com/us/UTM_Firewall_VPN.html
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/sw/secursw/ps2308/index.html
http://www.juniper.net/products_and_services/firewall_slash_ipsec_vpn/

Even simple consumer routers can have site to site VPN capabilities.

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...832495&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper
http://www.netgear.com/Products/VPNandSSL.aspx?for=All
http://www.dlink.com/products/category.asp?cid=9&sec=1


----------



## azeem michael (Jun 29, 2011)

having hard time connecting vpn in new fedora 15 system. It's giving four choices: 
1. Cisco AnyConnect Compatible VPN
2. Cisco Compatible VPN
3. OpenVPN
4. Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP).

The only one that allows to add both "Group Name/Pass" and "User Name/Pass" was Cisco Compatible VPN. I tried that and having no luck. Anyone can tell the difference b/w the 4 types above.

thanks in advance


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

azeem please start your own thread on this topic. Thanks


----------



## friscosp (Sep 11, 2011)

as for vpn services, i use kebrum.com. it's a really reliable one, if you're searching smth like this, consider it


----------

